# Is it odd to wear a G-shock with a suit?



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

Go to images.google.com and type "g-shock suit" and you will have many examples.

But is it considered odd?


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

IMO yes, even with a sub it somehow doesn't look right to me


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

It may depend somewhat on your age (the younger you are, the more accepted it would be) and what event and/or industry you are wearing it for. 

But IMHO, I think as a general rule it's not a good combination at all.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Wear what you like. Think what you like is odd.

No one gets hurt.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

If it was simply odd, that wouldn't be such a big deal. Odd can be good or at least interesting.

It is however inappropriate, wrong, awkward, incongruous, tacky and unfashionable among other things. If for no other reason, it's a bad choice because it won't fit under a shirt cuff. Yes, before you ask, long sleeves are a good idea under a suit.


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

001 said:


> Go to images.google.com and type "g-shock suit" and you will have many examples.
> 
> But is it considered odd?


 Yes. It would just look plain weird. Why would you?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I'd have nary one problem wearing my GW3000 bb1 with a suit.
G is black, suit is very dark. Like tha man sez, depends on yer age.
But ole men can get away with wearing a G. Like some whippersnapper
is gonna confront me?

At 79 years of age, I've paid my watch dues. Couldn't care less for opinions.
Old and surly in my ole age.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> I'd have nary one problem wearing my GW3000 bb1 with a suit.
> G is black, suit is very dark. Like tha man sez, depends on yer age.
> But ole men can get away with wearing a G. Like some whippersnapper
> is gonna confront me?
> ...


Thank you for getting the "couldn't care less" phrase correct. Even within incoherent sentence structure it's refreshing.

And yes, of course it's perfectly OK if it's a dark suit. Geeze, why didn't I consider that?


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

dont do it


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, to me it would look very odd. Similar to wearing running shoes with a suit.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Not any more odd than wearing a fitbit or apple watch with a suit.

Those days of "proper" business watches are gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Who cares? No one looks at your wrist, except on Watch forums in the Internet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! Where did all the Luddite fashion police come from?

Of course, it is NOT odd to wear a G-Shock with a suit. If that's who you are, then wear it with pride.


----------



## Brad Steiger (Jul 17, 2016)

No not at all, I suppose though it depends on the model. I worn my MTG or GPW (metal/resin bands) whilst dressed up before and they complimented the outfit


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Certainly not odd, as long as you are not wearing a Lightning Yellow, Rising Red, Sunrise Purple or a Rescue Orange with your suit. :-d

Most black Gs wouldn't look out of place. On formal days, I stick to my stealth black square. Fits nicely under the cuffs and never feels odd. That said, most of the Aviator/Gravity series, GPW, MTG and MRGs and THE GW5000 would blend in perfectly.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

aced75 said:


> View attachment 9321266
> dont do it


Technically that's an Ironman 

My opinion is wear what you like. If someone is into watches and your G with a suit catches their eye maybe they will start a conversation with you about it and you can meet another watch enthusiast!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I applaud it. Much more interesting than a shiny dress piece IMO. Nothing wrong with either, though. I'm just glad to see ppl wear any watch at all these days.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't think a g shock is a suit watch haha


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

If it makes you happy, and its your own personal choice, then it does not really matter what other people say or think.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not at all. I will usually wear a nicer watch, but if I do, I will wear a 5600.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I consider myself a good dresser, you would almost never see me leaving the house without some nice clothing. E.g. I would never wear slippers in public (except on vacation spots).

I wearing my professional looking (!) Casios with a suit all the time.








NO, I don't find it is like wearing excercise shoes with a suit. It is implied nowhere that G-Shocks are for leisure only.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

aced75 said:


> dont do it


Depends on what your definition of "is" is? I definitely need to ask this guy the trick to making so much money giving incoherent, gobbledygook speeches.

And yes G-Shocks and Timex watches can be worn with suits. Back in the day I had a Senior President at my Bank who was big into Yachting (talking worldwide sailing) and he always wore a Timex or other resin cased watch. Probably some of the same watches Yankeexpress has worn while sailing.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Inappropriate. If you're going through the motions of wearing a suit in the first place....why not complete the look with a "dresser"?


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm pretty conservative when I put on a suit. I have a Tag and a vintage Buren mechanical that I wouldn't wear in formal settings. I usually end up not wearing a watch. On the other hand, I wouldn't look twice at someone for wearing a G-Shock except to spy what model it is.


----------



## LANIMIRC (Jul 24, 2012)

I would think its odd to wear a G with a suit...especially the big gaudy ones. The 5600's maybe, but if you can't fit it under the cuff, then it's not gonna look right.

For those of you saying "wear what you like" and "don't care what people think", why wear a suit at all?


----------



## Jonnyw2k (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm more of a "F17" member than a "WUS" member, so my opinion may not be that same as most, but I would quite happily wear my GW-4000D as a suit piece, and have worn it to Weddings and Interviews, but before that I would have just worn my Seiko 5.

As for less formal occasions such as meetings, I often don't worry about whats on my wrist, it's normally my gw-9300 Mudman, but I am on the larger side so it probably doesn't stand out that much.

I also think that a G-Shock is a lot less "odd" than wearing an apple watch or a fitbit to meetings, and I suppose it is also determined by the Industry, like tech or defence would probably get away with it more than accountants or lawyers.


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

I would say depends on the model, like a G-Steel etc would work really well or even some of the aviator releases but not stuff like the GA110s etc.. 

I have to take pics of G-Steel's etc.. soon and I don't have any suits/formal clothes lol not sure what i'm going to do.


----------



## jayinhk (Sep 10, 2016)

My brother's getting married this year. If I wore a GShock with a suit, it would drive him up the wall. King it is then. xD


----------



## pocky (Dec 10, 2012)

Dmitri Medvedev <3









I would recommend Oceanus as a suit watch.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Odd? Not sure. 

However....

If i where interviewing you, it would be a strike against you. Shows a lack of attention or lack of care about details. You don't have to show up with a rolex etc. But not having a watch on would be less glaring. A cheap timex with nice band would be better. Details. Would be like showing up wearing a suit and tennis shoes. A sub or equivalent would be better. But a nice classic watch would be best. One of the only times I ditch the sub is for a lelocle when dressed up. Which, actually, isn't that often for me. 

But, everyone has an opinion. And I respect that. It wouldn't put you out of the running, but it would raise a flag that I would be looking at either proving or disproving in other ways.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Since you're asking the question ... it sounds like you're looking to 'fit in'.

Look around & adorn your wrist accordingly if you think it will impact your career path somehow.


----------



## Senserazer (Aug 30, 2016)

My opinion:
When I wear a suit (and at the moment I do very regularly, for work), I conform to a lot of guidelines. I wear a suit, along with a shirt and tie that matches, as well as shoes and belt in the same color. One's watch it pretty much the only possibility for showing a bit of one's true self, so to speak. It's the personal twist you can put on any outfit, wear what suits you (pun intended). 

Oh and I wear a Rangeman Black Panther with my suit! Have a white ICERC limited edition incoming to replace it for suit wear though!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

as long as you wear it with confidence 
it also has to be a brightly coloured gshock


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Depends if it's your only watch.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

The linked article below is not about g-shocks, its about the even quirkier "swatch". for me, the article implies that the decision makers of this world are not easily affected by Other people's opinions.

Wear what you want, not what other people wants you to wear.

Why CEOs swear by Swatches

.


----------



## Maljunulo (Aug 14, 2016)

I think it would be the equivalent of wearing sandals, but it's really up to you.

You have to decide what kind of impression you wish to make, and choose your watch accordingly.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

kcohS-G said:


> The linked article below is not about g-shocks, its about the even quirkier "swatch". for me, the article implies that the decision makers of this world are not easily affected by Other people's opinions.
> 
> Wear what you want, not what other people wants you to wear.
> 
> ...


My reading is that the author thinks it's part trend, part message-conveying. Not quite "wear what you feel like."


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think a black GShock would really stand out. As long as it's not too bulky.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

If you are an executive at Casio, then it is really approriate. Otherwise, no. I don't even wear a diver (like my Rolex Sub) with a suit. Pick yourself a dressier watch with a leather band like an affordable and magnificent Omega Seamaster from the 60's (less than 1K on ebay). This will complete the look of the suit and make you much more coordinated. IMHO.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

I only wear a suit occasionally for work the odd wedding and far too many funerals. Depending on which I wear something understated like a Nomos on black leather or a nice slim vintage Seiko on leather too.That's just me maybe a little old fashioned.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

I usually wear a diver, which if you look at the dive forum it's sacrilege to wear one with a suit. So wear what make you feel good. I bet most people don't pay any attention to the watch you're wearing.

...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Benicio Del Toro's Fans Have a Funny Way of Greeting Him | Vanity Fair


----------



## Shotty (Jul 6, 2012)

I think it depends on why you are wearing the suit in the first place. Formal event? Wedding? Work?


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

Other than watch fanatics and people who want to be very proper, no one cares. I wear a suit to work and no one pays attention to your watch. I've worn one at weddings to, seriously most people don't care, and if they do I don't. Even James Bond wore a digital at some point. These are random pics of me wearing a shock with a suit or in professional attire. Just make sure it fits under the cuff of your shirt otherwise it looks ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Fer Guzman said:


> Other than watch fanatics and people who want to be very proper, no one cares. I wear a suit to work and no one pays attention to your watch. I've worn one at weddings to, seriously most people don't care, and if they do I don't. Even James Bond wore a digital at some point. These are random pics of me wearing a shock with a suit or in professional attire. Just make sure it fits under the cuff of your shirt otherwise it looks ridiculous IMHO.


No suit, but still, I'm on a formal attire today and wearing a G


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Maljunulo said:


> I think it would be the equivalent of wearing sandals, but it's really up to you.
> 
> You have to decide what kind of impression you wish to make, and choose your watch accordingly.


Wow. You must have a really low opinion about G-Shock.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nothing wrong with it but i recon theres a million other watches that go better, but i wouldn't call it odd, depends who's wearing it.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Given I'm on this forum, like watches and have plenty around and I have pretty much 9" wrists wearing a G under a cuff isn't an option, so i go for a thinner style watch from my collection. I personally wouldn't wear a G under a suit, my preference, but I certainly wouldn't judge someone for wearing one either... Like someone said I'd be interested in seeing what model it was


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Shotty said:


> I think it depends on why you are wearing the suit in the first place. Formal event? Wedding? Work?


Right on that one. I am a middle school teacher and frequently wear a sport-coat along with chinos and a shirt and tie. It looks a lot dressier than what the teachers at a nearby school wear (I seem to have started something, the men at my school are slowly dressing a bit better).

All the being said, I have been wearing a G-Shock, with the, above mentioned, informal suit, for the past couple of years. We even recently saw a video here in F17 that had some bloke in a ball cap, while indoors no less, saying that one cannot wear a G-Shock to church. As a matter of record, I wore mine yesterday (disclaimer, I went to Mass, no one dresses up for Mass)


----------



## olandese83 (Nov 17, 2015)

as said in my introduction thread, for me YES, i really like to wear G with formal suits and in formal occasions.
I'll go to the most important tarde fair in my industry this week, to meet important guys from all over the world. I'll wear a suit and my G, of course.

Which one? Still to decide, for sure not the biggest ones (GD100 or GW9400) maybe a square will be the best option.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

zengineer
A matter that has perplexed me to no end lo these many years is:
I ran locomotive engines for 40 years. That's why they paid me an engineers salary.
We have techie sorts in the work force called engineers. Never ran a locomotive engine 10 feet.
Ergo if you dont work operating engines then how can you be called an engineer?
I understand the 3 Musketeers could fire muskets. Canoneers fire cannons. But engineers who
wouldnt know a throttle from a brake valve called engineers? Go Figure!

And to top things off, watch companies branding their watches "The Trainmaster" "The Engineer"?
Ball watches han't had doodly to do with RRing for 50 years! With Centralized Traffic Control you could be
an operating department employee wearing a girlie Swatch model.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

whats more odd are the dress watch wearers that seem to care so much about what non dress watch ppl wear then judge them on the spot. even to the point of implying they have a less of a chance at getting a job because of a piece of jewellery/functional electronic device. REALLY?? haha! come on. im glad i dont work for such a pompous ****!

seattle made a good post in another thread that sums it up pretty well.



Seattle said:


> Just another opinion trying to apply the term "research" to validate their point regarding subjective content.
> I like what I like and someone's opposing opinion does not sway me.
> 
> Always amazes me how so many people apply their self worth to inanimate objects, what an awful way to live.
> Can you imagine everyone wearing the same watch, driving the same car and cheering the same team?? Arghhh...


couldnt think of anything more depressing than seeing a bunch of dainty little leather strap things everywhere.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Maljunulo said:


> I think it would be the equivalent of wearing sandals, but it's really up to you.
> 
> You have to decide what kind of impression you wish to make, and choose your watch accordingly.


haha really? you really think someone wearing a gshock will be as noticeable as someone wearing sandals with a suit?? lol obvious troll is obvious |>

yep, gshock, the titanium beach wear for business :-!


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

soulbridgemedia said:


> whats more odd are the dress watch wearers that seem to care so much about what non dress watch ppl wear then judge them on the spot. even to the point of implying they have a less of a chance at getting a job because of a piece of jewellery/functional electronic device. REALLY?? haha! come on. im glad i dont work for such a pompous ****!


That's not the case for me at all. I only care about what I'm comfortable doing. It's no different than when I look at a watch's size. I look at my own wrist and I don't give a rat's about anyone else's.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Crate410 said:


> Not any more odd than wearing a fitbit or apple watch with a suit.
> 
> Those days of "proper" business watches are gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And may it stay dead


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

... and for all the naysayers, here is a little bit of Shake & Bake for you:








Yes, that just happened.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Is it odd to wear a G-shock with a suit? Nope, it's even! ;-)

If you want to be traditional, go back to a 6-piece suit with pocket watch.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> If you want to be traditional, go back to a 6-piece suit with pocket watch.


I like to add that even in those days the choice of watch was a pocket watch only because that was the only choice.

Were G-Shocks already available, I'm sure everybody would have gone with G-Shocks instead of those pocket watches.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Op is probably still chafing then men don't wear suits when they step out of house and that jeans are a symbol of rebellion.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

IMO the classic square might work (as the Calculator works) besides the fact it's too thick... but Ibe San uses very large shirts, so for him it's not a problem:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

To each his own, but not a good look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Is it odd to wear a G-shock with a suit? Nope, it's even! ;-)
> 
> If you want to be traditional, go back to a 6-piece suit with pocket watch.
> View attachment 9337314


A four-in-hand knot? Seriously? I would have gone with an Ellie knot.... and a Gulfmaster.


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

I think the GShocks that are round with a steel inner bezel look alright. They look dressier.

But personally I think a simple dive watch with a rubber strap is just fine with a suit. Or a similar looking field watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

aced75 said:


> View attachment 9321266
> dont do it


Bubba has a timex on in that pic.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

This conversation is a bit silly. Of course you can wear a G with a suit. Take the argument further. You can also shave half your head, color the other side green, then wear a suit. You can also wear sandals or rain boots with your suit (why not?). You can pierce your nose, your chin, your forehead and wear a suit. I live in downtown Toronto and I see (happy) people in (very) creative and non-normative outfits every single day. Its your life and you should live it according to your own sense of taste and style.

PS: By the same token, do not take exception to someone saying "hey a G on a suit looks out of place for me so I wont do it".


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Now I'm not so sure. I've been looking at some of the recent GShock models. They really have changed a lot recently. I see a lot of larger, funkier, brightly colored watches. These are not the GShocks I'm used to. You have to be specific. 

I think a lot of these newer models would really stand out. But there are some more subtle models that I think could work fine.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it odd? (as in, unusual) I'm sure it isn't. And even if other people might think it is odd, so what? Unless you are in a rare situation where what another person thinks about your watch might matter, why worry about it?

Is it appropriate? That might depend on the situation. Most times I think it would not matter. The exception might be a job interview, especially if you are interviewing for a company that prefers a certain standard type of attire. If you interview with such a company wearing a conservative suit along with a bright orange g-shock, that might hurt your chances. Same could be said if you have noticeable piercings or green hair. But then, if you do your homework and want to work for such a company, you will know what is expected ahead of time and what would not be appropriate. And if the whole idea of an interviewer 'judging' you by your choice of watch bothers your sensibilities so much, then you likely would not interview with said company to begin with. The reality is that it could matter to some companies.

I was fortunate to work at a place where I did not have to wear a suit - in fact, more often than not was in jeans. I could wear any watch I wanted to, even brightly colored ones - and did. 

Once, when attending a funeral I wore a suit and my GW-A1000RAF. The RAF was very nice looking in grey resin, and I thought it was perfectly fine. It would not even have attracted attention. These days, I have almost no reason to wear a suit, so for me personally the question is kinda irrelevant.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes. As someone who owns and wears a G-shock, I would literally never, ever wear it with a suit. It looks ridiculous.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Wakamatsu said:


> That's not the case for me at all. I only care about what I'm comfortable doing. It's no different than when I look at a watch's size. I look at my own wrist and I don't give a rat's about anyone else's.


of course there are excpetions but judging from the number of threads we get in here about this exact topic vs the number of times someone has made a thread thinking a dress watch outside of a business meeting/suit environment was "odd" its pretty clear who the judgy mcjudgersons are ;-)


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

001 said:


> Go to images.google.com and type "g-shock suit" and you will have many examples.
> 
> But is it considered odd?


The question you ask does not have a clear answer because what you're asking about is fashion; that in itself is subjective and part of an individual's expression of their person. As a whole, I would say it depends on the G-Shock, the suit, and how well you know to balance established norms while still bending the rules unless you are as cool and free as The Dude.


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

I have 2 Pro-Treks, 1 G-Shock and 2 Hamiltons.. With suit I always wear hamiltons only


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Uncouth, rather than odd. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

spikeyadrian said:


> Uncouth, rather than odd. ;-)


Very much "couth," sir, very much couth... :-d:-!:-!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

001 said:


> Go to images.google.com and type "g-shock suit" and you will have many examples.
> 
> But is it considered odd?


By wearing a Timex Ironman with a suit Bill Clinton in the 1990's opened the door wide to mixing very casual watches and dress clothes. If you like the look then go for the G and a suit and have fun. It's like wearing a playful cummerbund with a tux. Or a green bezel Rolex Sub with a suit.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

John MS said:


> By wearing a Timex Ironman with a suit Bill Clinton in the 1990's opened the door wide to mixing very casual watches and dress clothes. If you like the look then go for the G and a suit and have fun. It's like wearing a playful cummerbund with a tux. Or a green bezel Rolex Sub with a suit.


I don't know what he wears on the campaign trail right now, but most presidency he always wore high end watches.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Just put it on a bracelet for a "formal" look.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Slightly off topic. Anyone here go western formal with a G-Shock? ;-)









Seen in old movies all with pocket watches.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

I wear mine in my birthday suit sometimes.....in the shower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

I think any digital watch looks tacky with a suit.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

While talking about presidents and what they wear...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Great man wear whatever the heck they want.

That's not even a G. It's a $30 DW-290, the honorary G-Shock, worn in a "tactical fashion".
























And here's Medvedev again with his GWM-5610.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, but only if it's one of those big canary yellow ones.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

To me the GW-M5610 and the likes make a lot of sense. IMO, if you were a president or other important gov't. figure, having a watch that is always accurate would be a priority. Maybe, maybe not... I guess if you can have any watch you want, it kind of kills the excitement a bit.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> To me the GW-M5610 and the likes make a lot of sense. IMO, if you were a president or other important gov't. figure, having a watch that is always accurate would be a priority. Maybe, maybe not... I guess if you can have any watch you want, it kind of kills the excitement a bit.


It's all dictated by image consultants. Gotta' have that tie-in with 'the common man' while reflecting a no-nonsense, down-to-business image. :think:

As soon as they're home behind closed doors, they can't wait to toss the G-Shock & slap on that Rolex ... gifted to them on some State Visit ! :-!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> It's all dictated by image consultants. Gotta' have that tie-in with 'the common man' while reflecting a no-nonsense, down-to-business image. :think:
> 
> As soon as they're home behind closed doors, they can't wait to toss the G-Shock & slap on that Rolex ... gifted to them on some State Visit ! :-!


While I see where you are coming from, I prefer (!) to think otherwise.

------

As for myself, I like the G+formal looks, my wife likes it, and if that wasn't already enough, most of my friends and associates seem to like it as well.

On a related note, you can't please everyone and that's perfectly fine with me.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I wear G's with suits all the time for work... I generally stick with something smaller and neutral colored like a GWM500.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> It's all dictated by image consultants. Gotta' have that tie-in with 'the common man' while reflecting a no-nonsense, down-to-business image. :think:
> 
> As soon as they're home behind closed doors, they can't wait to toss the G-Shock & slap on that Rolex ... gifted to them on some State Visit ! :-!


Not for Medvedev, that guy's pretty much a digital / smart watches collector. Check out my other thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/political-figures-their-digital-watches-2924130.html#post26232498

It's probably true for others. Celebrities use the same tactic as well. Here's Fifty... I mean Fiddy Cents, using a G-Shock to look "Poor" while in court for bankruptcy.


----------



## LANIMIRC (Jul 24, 2012)

JohnQFord said:


> It's all dictated by image consultants. Gotta' have that tie-in with 'the common man' while reflecting a no-nonsense, down-to-business image. :think:
> 
> As soon as they're home behind closed doors, they can't wait to toss the G-Shock & slap on that Rolex ... gifted to them on some State Visit ! :-!


Right on the money. A lot of what the US presidents wear in public are more so dictated by the image they want to project than dressing nicely. So American watch companies like Timex, Jorg Gray, Hamilton, Vulcain are usually the choice of politicians. Even the suits they wear are usually American-made (Hickey Freeman, Brooks Brothers, HSM etc.). Their images are very calculated. Recall that Hillary Clinton recently caught a lot of flack for wearing a $10,000 Armani jacket while giving speech about poverty, what damage do you think would occur if a presidential candidate wore a Richard Mille (instead of a Timex) to deliver a similar speech?


----------



## LANIMIRC (Jul 24, 2012)

Wearing a suit, period, is already burdened by rules and etiquette. So if you think you won't be judged for wearing a chunky yellow watch with a business formal suit, you are in for a surprise. Etiquette plays a big role in projecting an impression. If you ever go to a business dinner, you'll get judged for how you eat your bread and what fork to use. Is it silly? Maybe. But it matters for various reasons.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


>


Old news. ;-)


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

I wear my GW-5000 for all occasions including whilst wearing a suit. This includes interviews, wedding's (I was best man) and it's never bothered me.
Just wear what you want.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

LANIMIRC said:


> Wearing a suit, period, is already burdened by rules and etiquette. So if you think you won't be judged for wearing a chunky yellow watch with a business formal suit, you are in for a surprise. Etiquette plays a big role in projecting an impression. If you ever go to a business dinner, you'll get judged for how you eat your bread and what fork to use. Is it silly? Maybe. But it matters for various reasons.


Formality is largely a thing of the past. Yes, like you said, there are still occupations and situations that require some level of formality and etiquette. But it's likely wouldn't be as scrutinized to the level of details like in the past. Especially dining etiquette, glad we don't need to read an entire playbook before knowing how to eat dinner.

A job interview these days, if it involves a lunch out, it's mostly for conducting an informal interview. Let the candidate relax, and change the topic of questions to more everyday life stuffs. You never know, sometimes when a person relaxes, his/her true colors comes out. ;-) It's more important to take note of any major behavioral issue, rather than small etiquette mistakes.

As for watches, if only if your occupation or situation matters, then you may want to put on a more formal dress watch. Even that the definition of a dress watch is up to debate, and there are plenty of threads here on that topic. Most of times, it really doesn't matter, especially if your watch is of subtle colors and design.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

vala said:


> I wear my GW-5000 for all occasions including whilst wearing a suit. This includes interviews, wedding's (I was best man) and it's never bothered me.
> Just wear what you want.


The GW5000 is a very sober looking G, and I think it would fit well a suit IF you are able to keep it under the sleeve.

In this pic there is one G that is fine for a suit and another which is not IMO:


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Personally, I think if a watch looks bad with a suit then it probably looks bad all the time. Even with a t-shirt. 

I don't even like most new G-Shocks. They have drifted so far from their original designs.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

chuasam said:


> Op is probably still chafing then men don't wear suits when they step out of house and that jeans are a symbol of rebellion.
> View attachment 9337802


They look like lady boys to me.


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Op is probably still chafing then men don't wear suits when they step out of house and that jeans are a symbol of rebellion.


Can you please elaborate the grounds on which you deemed it appropriate to make such a profound judgement of character based on one thread, in which I made one post?


----------



## dwarnecke11 (Aug 19, 2016)

I wore my white GWX-5600C at my friend's wedding with a suit and received a few compliments!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

The trick is to make everyone around you feel inferior. Then they don't value their own opinions enough to say anything about what you're wearing. Duh.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> The trick is to make everyone around you feel inferior. Then they don't value their own opinions enough to say anything about what you're wearing. Duh.


I laughed my a$$ off at your comment. Good one.:sweat_smile:


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a great example of a digital watch that looks good with a suit. I think it's a DW5600 but I'm not sure. You can see it most clearly between 37 and 38 minutes in. Denzel is not actually wearing a suit but you can tell what it might look like since he is wearing a dark colored dress shirt.
(Charlie is wearing a DW290 which doesn't quite work as well)


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2016)

Hahaha. This thread is great. I wear my green and yellow gshock every sunday #gopackgo, but probably not with a suit ...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

whats a suit? i'm with the F'y'all, i wear what i like, for me. not for you. dont like it, dont look. say something and you might not like how i reply.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I wore a suit yesterday. With my DW5600C. I felt fine all day long.


----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

It comes down to personal style, grooming, how the entire outfit is put together, personality and attitude wearing it. For some it will be effortless. For others it would come across as trying too hard or being uncouth. If you don't have the confidence to wear it, you probably shouldn't. Be as it may, there are always going to be haters who'd judge others according to their own very narrow confines. Do such opinions matter to you? We should wear what we want to, just bearing in mind that there may be a time and a place when it would be wiser to conform - not because we are giving in to anyone else's standards but because it would simply be more advantageous.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

just to add to this, these 4 G's go very well with a suit. black and gold.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Is it odd to wear a G-shock with a suit? First you must answer this question first: is it odd for a Billionaire to wear a less than $20 dollars Casio with a suit? :-d





More in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/you-serious-3801658.html#post36008418


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

^maybe he had a court appearance and was pulling a "50 cent" trying to look "poor" haha


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> Very much "couth," sir, very much couth... :-d:-!:-!


You could certainly wear that baby with *any* suit! :-!


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

I have seen somebody wearing an MTG-G1000 working at a high-end restaurant in suits. I think either an MTG or MRG would not look out of place. Likely a G-Steel too.

If not suits, say I have seen a great style combination on the street from a formal black shirt with black mudmaster or D1000 frog (both on the same guy on different days - apparently a G freak). Since by pairing a black MM/frog with a black shirt would make them less obtrusive, they would work fine as well.


----------



## LANIMIRC (Jul 24, 2012)

Just because he's rich and wears a $10 watch with a suit doesn't make it any less odd. I don't really get that comparison. Steve Jobs wore black turtlenecks and jeans everyday. Is that odd? Many people would say yes. You can be rich and successful and still be odd. The question is: is wearing a G-Shock with a suit odd? The answer is yes.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think wearing a G-Shock with a suit is odd, as long as they're assorted (colour, size of the watch). I came across this picture of a Casio Engineer/R&D head, although he's not wearing a suit, the combination of his G with a business casual attire is pretty cool.

Edit:
Actually a good question would be: what's the best G-Shock to compliment a suit?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I had to answer this question today. I wore my GW 5000 to the airport en route to a family funeral and, in a state of grief apparently, left my travel case with my CW Malvern and Sinn 856 sitting at home. Faced this morning with wearing a g shock to the funeral, I opted to wear no watch at all. I have to say I hated pulling my phone out to check the time. How do millennials live without wearing watches?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

No, I wear squares with suits or a jacket and slacks all the time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

I generally do not coordinate my watch and my clothes except when I need to make an exceptionally good impression. So if the g works for you, go for it. Well, except maybe a hi-viz colour watch maybe


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

It really, really depends... You can wear a suit for a variety of reasons, and within a culture that has different standards. It also depends on which G-Shock you plan to wear, as some are more appropriate than others. For me it's all about respect. If you are at a funeral or a wedding, or in a more fashion conservative setting in general (some companies, some countries, etc.), I would definitely not wear a typical G-Shock. It's disrespectful. It screams, "Hey look at me, I'm so different, it's all about me, did you notice I refuse to confirm to standards, that's how I roll, me, me, me!" Much better in these situations would be a smaller, more reserved watch, something that fits under a cuff and compliments the suit without distracting from the outfit or the occasion.

On the other hand, in many countries, oftentimes the USA, you can wear just about anything and it won't be a sign of disrespect. So by all means go for it. Just be aware that the Mudman you wore at a California wedding on the beach may be way out of place at a funeral or executive presentation in many parts of Europe.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

a watch can be a playfull accesory, just like funny or cool cufflinks imo


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking forward to wearing this to formal occasions:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I think an understated G like the GW5000 is fine. It doesn't scream hey look at me any more than an expensive automatic does. I've seen people wear Apple watches or fitbits with suits. On the other hand a colorful or huge G looks a little out of place to me, like wearing sneakers with a suit.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I am a lawyer who has been in front of juries for over 30 years. I do not see any problem with wearing a G shock with a suit. Even though I have much nicer automatic Swiss and German watches, I wear a G Shock an ascertainable percentage of the time. Most jury consultants advise against wearing an expensive watch in front of a jury. I do not necessarily agree with that, I think that a juror could surmise a lawyer who has been practicing a long time would be wearing a nice watch. I prefer a G shock because you can bang them against counsel tables, door frames, jail cells and security can drop them when you are being screened. If you are in a hurry in a the morning you don't have to stop and set them. I have never had a client not hire me or a jury not go with me based on my watch. Dress so you feel good about yourself. Talking to jurors, I have learned that you do not want your clothes to be a distraction such as too flashy, ill fitting or damaged.... they fixate on that instead of you or the evidence. Nobody but people on this forum would give this matter a second thought. I wore a Rangeman with the camo band yesterday with a Brooks Brothers suit and a Brioni tie. Of all the judges and prosecutors who I interacted with, I am sure I was the only one who cared about what I was wearing.

By the way, Bill Clinton wore a Timex because they are based in his home state of Arkansas.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I know this is a little off topic, but as a footnote to the previous post, I read that Timex is closing up shop in Arkansas this year.


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

RandM said:


> Most jury consultants advise against wearing an expensive watch in front of a jury. I do not necessarily agree with that, I think that a juror could surmise a lawyer who has been practicing a long time would be wearing a nice watch.


I really don't think your typical juror (i.e. person) could tell the difference between a 15k USD watch and a 200 USD analog quartz watch, certainly not when on someone's wrist. The exception is definitely a Rolex, which for 99% of the population is associated with high priced luxury. But wear a Lange Saxonia in white gold and nobody will have any clue what you paid for that watch. Breguet, JLC, Patek, Vacheron, etc., mean nothing to people who are not watch aficionados.


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Looking forward to wearing this to formal occasions:


Just because some people choose to do this doesn't mean it's a great idea. The red G in your first (top) picture looks horrible with a suit. Seriously, I would think that is a clown if it was a formal presentation. The GW-5000, on the other hand, would work in most instances. I believe that is what Clooney is wearing in the second pic. It's not so massive, it's black and grey (more conservative), etc. So it really depends.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I beg to differ. I think the red G shows individuality and would at least be a conversation starter.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Prahasaurus said:


> ...The GW-5000, on the other hand, would work in most instances. I believe that is what Clooney is wearing in the second pic. It's not so massive, it's black and grey (more conservative), etc. So it really depends.


The photo of Clooney above was actually a behind the scene photo of a movie set. The watch was in fact a prop watch for the character he played in that movie. It was a GW-5600BJ as identified by the forum here and elsewhere in the internet long time ago. It's one of the square G's that collectors sought for. Especially, since it's a negative display version, some sellers could set some crazy price for it. Anyway, since Clooney was (is?) an Omega watch spokesperson, he actually had to release an official statement clarifying that's not his watch and he would only wear Omega. That was also discussed here in another thread in the forum.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I think that guy's red glasses look way worse than his red G.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

A tad dated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Personally, I think the concept of wearing watches is "dated" in the minds of most people. The more you deviate from the masses, the better.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Prahasaurus said:


> Just because some people choose to do this doesn't mean it's a great idea. *The red G in your first (top) picture looks horrible with a suit.* Seriously, I would think that is a clown if it was a formal presentation. The GW-5000, on the other hand, would work in most instances. I believe that is what Clooney is wearing in the second pic. It's not so massive, it's black and grey (more conservative), etc. So it really depends.


^ disagree



RandM said:


> I beg to differ. I think the red G shows individuality and would at least be a conversation starter.


^ agree



RandM said:


> I am a lawyer who has been in front of juries for over 30 years. I do not see any problem with wearing a G shock with a suit. Even though I have much nicer automatic Swiss and German watches, I wear a G Shock an ascertainable percentage of the time. Most jury consultants advise against wearing an expensive watch in front of a jury. I do not necessarily agree with that, I think that a juror could surmise a lawyer who has been practicing a long time would be wearing a nice watch. I prefer a G shock because you can bang them against counsel tables, door frames, jail cells and security can drop them when you are being screened. If you are in a hurry in a the morning you don't have to stop and set them. I have never had a client not hire me or a jury not go with me based on my watch. Dress so you feel good about yourself. Talking to jurors, I have learned that you do not want your clothes to be a distraction such as too flashy, ill fitting or damaged.... they fixate on that instead of you or the evidence. Nobody but people on this forum would give this matter a second thought. I wore a Rangeman with the camo band yesterday with a Brooks Brothers suit and a Brioni tie. Of all the judges and prosecutors who I interacted with, I am sure I was the only one who cared about what I was wearing.
> 
> By the way, Bill Clinton wore a Timex because they are based in his home state of Arkansas.


^ Exactly.



cedargrove said:


> Yes, to me it would look very odd. Similar to wearing running shoes with a suit.


^ Not at all.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a Gshock forum so opinions will skew towards wearing G's in any situation. I wore a GW5000 on a business trip recently and I thought it looked really smart. No one gave it a 2nd glance, except as one snobby guy into expensive Swiss Automatics. Yes some people may notice it and wonder why you think a 60mm yellow chunk of plastic goes well with a suit, or they may think this guy thinks he's a rebel, he's trying too hard too be different, or he's going through a midlife crisis, or he's wearing his 11 year old sons watch for some reason. I guess in the end it doesn't matter. If you like it, wear it.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> I think an understated G like the GW5000 is fine. It doesn't scream hey look at me any more than an expensive automatic does. I've seen people wear Apple watches or fitbits with suits. On the other hand a colorful or huge G looks a little out of place to me, like wearing sneakers with a suit.


I did notice a bunch of guys wearing Apple watches with suits at the funeral yesterday. I thought it looked pretty horrible but it really doesn't matter what I think.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> This is a Gshock forum so opinions will skew towards wearing G's in any situation. I wore a GW5000 on a business trip recently and I thought it looked really smart. No one gave it a 2nd glance, except as one snobby guy into expensive Swiss Automatics. Yes some people may notice it and wonder why you think a 60mm yellow chunk of plastic goes well with a suit, or they may think this guy thinks he's a rebel, he's trying too hard too be different, or he's going through a midlife crisis, or he's wearing his 11 year old sons watch for some reason. I guess in the end it doesn't matter. If you like it, wear it.


I agree, the guy in the other page with the red G shock is trying too hard to be anticonformistic, you can also see that he matched the G shock with the frame of his glasses,IMO his choice was pretentious at beast.

I wear the GW5000 and other vintage G shocks with a shirt and a jacket, they work well, they are understated and the closest thing to a dress G shock you can get, especially the 5000 with its shades of grey colour scheme:


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

RandM said:


> I beg to differ. I think the red G shows individuality and would at least be a conversation starter.


Again, it really depends. Wearing tennis shoes to a funeral, or a Hawaiian shirt to a board meeting, also shows "individuality" and would certainly be a "conversation starter." But unfortunately, the conversations would mainly be about how disrespectfully you are dressed.

As I noted, it's also a cultural thing. American men in general get stuck in an adolescent phase in may ways, certainly with fashion. I travel often between Europe and the US and it's much more common to see 30+ year old American men in a more adolescent style of clothes. I think it's driven by many factors, but hoping to stand out from the crowd is part of that ("conversation starter"). Mass media, TV, even politics, are driven by extremes, it's only natural that would be reflected in dress.

Wearing a tasteful 36mm Nomos Orion to a wedding is pure class. But few if anyone would notice, other than the wearer. Wearing a massive, red G-Shock will almost guarantee attention. So it really depends on what you value.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

DrGonzo said:


> I did notice a bunch of guys wearing Apple watches with suits at the funeral yesterday. I thought it looked pretty horrible but it really doesn't matter what I think.


To me wearing an Apple watch, other brand of smart watch, or just looking at your cellphone at a funeral is less respectful than wearing a mostly black GW5000 that can be tugged away in the sleeve. The only function for the GW5000 is to tell time, whereas with those devices you can check your message / call notifications, which you should not do out of respect. Not to say people will do that, but with notifications popping on your smart watch it could be distracting and cause others to thought you're checking it. Yes, you can switch the phone off or the watch notification off, but most people will forget.

You could have just wear the GW5000, I doubt anyone would complain. By the way, sorry for your loses and take care.


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The photo of Clooney above was actually a behind the scene photo of a movie set. The watch was in fact a prop watch for the character he played in that movie. It was a GW-5600BJ as identified by the forum here and elsewhere in the internet long time ago. It's one of the square G's that collectors sought for. Especially, since it's a negative display version, some sellers could set some crazy price for it. Anyway, since Clooney was (is?) an Omega watch spokesperson, he actually had to release an official statement clarifying that's not his watch and he would only wear Omega. That was also discussed here in another thread in the forum.


Very interesting background, thanks! But it's similar in design/style to the GW-5000, and as I noted, I think this is typically fine for most business and more formal occasions. So again, I'm not against G-Shocks in general (I own two!), just certain styles, on certain occasions.


----------



## Prahasaurus (Jun 14, 2016)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To me wearing an Apple watch, other brand of smart watch, or just looking at your cellphone at a funeral is less respectful than wearing a mostly black GW5000 that can be tugged away in the sleeve. The only function for the GW5000 is to tell time, whereas with those devices you can check your message / call notifications, which you should not do out of respect. ...


This is an excellent point, and one that is fast becoming a major pet peeve of mine. It's funny how fashion has evolved, and what is now considered acceptable. Remember in the early 20th century it was considered wrong to wear a watch to a dinner party, as it implied you needed to check the time to be somewhere else. Later the formal dress watch became a standard, but only without a date. Now, there is much more flexibility, obviously, in the style of watch you can wear to formal events, within reason.

But the pendulum has swung way too far now. Having a beeping device on your wrist, or at least scrolling and tapping your "watch" while at a formal event, is just too much. Or whipping out your phone constantly during a dinner or meet up with friends. Give it a rest! You seriously can't go 2 hours without checking your emails, or replying to a tweet? It's crazy.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Prahasaurus said:


> But the pendulum has swung way too far now. Having a beeping device on your wrist, or at least scrolling and tapping your "watch" while at a formal event, is just too much. Or whipping out your phone constantly during a dinner or meet up with friends. Give it a rest! *You seriously can't go 2 hours without checking your emails, or replying to a tweet? It's crazy.*


I can tell you many here in US, especially those in the younger generations, can NOT. There are laws prohibiting cellphone use during driving without a hands free device, because there were too many accidents caused by its distraction. In NYC, they're proposing laws to prohibit cellphone use while walking across the street! Because too many distracted people unknowingly walking into traffic and got injured or killed.


----------



## jocelynchoo (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes unless it's the square and thin g shock because the normal gshock is too huge and can't get inside the cuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I was also raised to never wear a watch with a tuxedo or an evening event and I appreciate the rationale. However, those were the days when a man owned only one watch at a time. My grandfather who died in 1968 never wore his Longines to swim or do anything that may expose it harm. He made custom furniture and I am confident it sat on a bench most of the time. For better or worse, formality is crumbling. People used to dress up to fly or to go to the casino.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

It is not the clothes that make the man, but the man that makes the clothes.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Just havin fun here, and I know times have changed, but would this look odd with these guys and their suits?


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> Just havin fun here, and I know times have changed, but would this look odd with these guys and their suits?


Those guys could have a handkerchief made of poo in their breast pocket and make it look (and smell) good. ;-)


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To me wearing an Apple watch, other brand of smart watch, or just looking at your cellphone at a funeral is less respectful than wearing a mostly black GW5000 that can be tugged away in the sleeve. The only function for the GW5000 is to tell time, whereas with those devices you can check your message / call notifications, which you should not do out of respect. Not to say people will do that, but with notifications popping on your smart watch it could be distracting and cause others to thought you're checking it. Yes, you can switch the phone off or the watch notification off, but most people will forget.
> 
> You could have just wear the GW5000, I doubt anyone would complain. By the way, sorry for your loses and take care.


Thanks, it was unexpected and very sad. I absolutely could have worn the GW 5000 and it would have been fine. It just felt funny to me for reasons that are so subjective I can't even say what they are. I would never knock anyone else for it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

How about the GW6900BC? I've worn it before with a suit and loved it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Schwizzle said:


> How about the GW6900BC? I've worn it before with a suit and loved it.
> 
> View attachment 11601810


I was just about to suggest that one as well. I also have one that I currently use as a beater. Either it or a GW-5000, on the same composite bracelet, would be my pick for a G-Shock to wear with a suit (the 5000 is perhaps better due to the smaller size). Otherwise I would wear my divers. I just can't stand dress watches except those made by Seiko and Orient - and even then, I never wear the ones I used to have so I sold them. Never even took a single photo of them, I just hated them that much lol.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> To me wearing an Apple watch, other brand of smart watch, or just looking at your cellphone at a funeral is less respectful than wearing a mostly black GW5000 that can be tugged away in the sleeve. The only function for the GW5000 is to tell time, whereas with those devices you can check your message / call notifications, which you should not do out of respect. Not to say people will do that, but with notifications popping on your smart watch it could be distracting and cause others to thought you're checking it. Yes, you can switch the phone off or the watch notification off, but most people will forget.
> 
> You could have just wear the GW5000, I doubt anyone would complain. By the way, sorry for your loses and take care.


exactly what i came to post! cant believe ppl say its better to wear no watch at all if youre "stuck" with a G but checking your phone would be far worse. even the brief action of dismissing your notifications looks like you could be posting inappropriate hashtags to twitter.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Fergfour said:


> Just havin fun here, and I know times have changed, but would this look odd with these guys and their suits?
> View attachment 11601234
> 
> 
> ...


i know this is a joke but sadly its how i think alot of the naysayers see g's, just big rainbow watches when in reality theres rangemans, mrg's and even 6900's that would easily fit into all of those guys attires and characters...tho im more concerned about dirty hazza's shooting technique, always made me laugh how it was such a thing on all the old cop shows.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Prahasaurus said:


> It really, really depends... You can wear a suit for a variety of reasons, and within a culture that has different standards. It also depends on which G-Shock you plan to wear, as some are more appropriate than others. For me it's all about respect. If you are at a funeral or a wedding, or in a more fashion conservative setting in general (some companies, some countries, etc.), I would definitely not wear a typical G-Shock. It's disrespectful. It screams, "Hey look at me, I'm so different, it's all about me, did you notice I refuse to confirm to standards, that's how I roll, me, me, me!" Much better in these situations would be a smaller, more reserved watch, something that fits under a cuff and compliments the suit without distracting from the outfit or the occasion.
> 
> On the other hand, in many countries, oftentimes the USA, you can wear just about anything and it won't be a sign of disrespect. So by all means go for it. Just be aware that the Mudman you wore at a California wedding on the beach may be way out of place at a funeral or executive presentation in many parts of Europe.





Prahasaurus said:


> Again, it really depends. Wearing tennis shoes to a funeral, or a Hawaiian shirt to a board meeting, also shows "individuality" and would certainly be a "conversation starter." But unfortunately, the conversations would mainly be about how disrespectfully you are dressed.
> 
> As I noted, it's also a cultural thing. American men in general get stuck in an adolescent phase in may ways, certainly with fashion. I travel often between Europe and the US and it's much more common to see 30+ year old American men in a more adolescent style of clothes. I think it's driven by many factors, but hoping to stand out from the crowd is part of that ("conversation starter"). Mass media, TV, even politics, are driven by extremes, it's only natural that would be reflected in dress.
> 
> Wearing a tasteful 36mm Nomos Orion to a wedding is pure class. But few if anyone would notice, other than the wearer. Wearing a massive, red G-Shock will almost guarantee attention. So it really depends on what you value.


no one would notice because its too small for anyone to see. if they did see it, they might think its their kid's swatch :-d:-d:-d:-d

it seems the european culture is to judge someone purely and conclusively on the watch theyre wearing and a pay extra attention to what others are wearing for said judging ;-)


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

RandM said:


> I was also raised to never wear a watch with a tuxedo or an evening event and I appreciate the rationale. However, those were the days when a man owned only one watch at a time. My grandfather who died in 1968 never wore his Longines to swim or do anything that may expose it harm. He made custom furniture and I am confident it sat on a bench most of the time. For better or worse, formality is crumbling. People used to dress up to fly or to go to the casino.


and once upon a time it was classy to smoke cigarettes and drink hard liquor during the day ;-) i agree things are changing tho, its sadly (in some cases) inevitable. 
re: casino, we have strict liquor laws in my state and a club lock out at 3am, no alcohol except at the casino where you can drink any time of the day. so even if youre a high rolling millionaire, dressed up, wearing a watch no one cares about, its still one of the trashiest places in town lol


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

soulbridgemedia said:


> and once upon a time it was classy to smoke cigarettes and drink hard liquor during the day ;-)


Yes the good old days.

"got a smoke?"


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

soulbridgemedia said:


> and once upon a time it was classy to smoke cigarettes and drink hard liquor during the day ;-) i agree things are changing tho, its sadly (in some cases) inevitable.
> re: casino, we have strict liquor laws in my state and a club lock out at 3am, no alcohol except at the casino where you can drink any time of the day. so even if youre a high rolling millionaire, dressed up, wearing a watch no one cares about, its still one of the trashiest places in town lol


Sorry, maybe I misread: you can't drink alcohol (let's say a beer in a pub) in your city during daytime? :think:


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

2 martini lunch is gone? Ut-oh, somebody is in trouble....lol

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

IMHO a GW5000 is wholly appropriate in any formal setting. And the resin cased squares slip beneath cuffs even easier.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Like all accessories I believe it should compliment the suit rather than contrast against it what you are wearing. It also depends on why you are wearing your suit.

For everyday work I sometimes wear my dw5600ms with my charcoal or grey suit and always with a shirt that the watch can sit under the cuff.

For a wedding, funeral or job interview I would wear something with a leather strap or metal band or if the g was my only watch I wouldn't wear one at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

wear what you want with a suit.. just not tennis shoes. Life is too short to worry about what other people think. 

I wear a G-Shock with a suit quite often, because I wear what I like. Besides, if I'm wearing a suit, it's because someone is making me, or I'm at a funeral. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd like to shed another light: yesterday I met an acquaintance, who was wearing a suit and an Omega Speedmaster. It made me realize that a watch is also a social marker. Although wearing a sport auto/mecanichal watch with a suit may be questionable for some.

So from this point of view, sometimes a G might not always be the right signal, even if very rare or expensive in some circles.


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Do people really care what others think?! I haven't cared what anyone thinks about me, my toys, my life, my direction, etc since birth.....I really don't care what anyone thinks, in fact, the more others try to push their views on me, the more I fight back against them. I wear what I want to wear, not for someone else, or to meet their expectations.....I actually hate stuffy people, they should keep their objections to themselves, or they might feel my wrath come down upon them.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> This is a Gshock forum so opinions will skew towards wearing G's in any situation. I wore a GW5000 on a business trip recently and I thought it looked really smart. No one gave it a 2nd glance, except as one snobby guy into expensive Swiss Automatics. Yes some people may notice it and wonder why you think a 60mm yellow chunk of plastic goes well with a suit, or they may think this guy thinks he's a rebel, he's trying too hard too be different, or he's going through a midlife crisis, or he's wearing his 11 year old sons watch for some reason. I guess in the end it doesn't matter. If you like it, wear it.


You're the man!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> distracted people unknowingly walking into traffic and got injured or killed.


In 99.99999% of the US outside NYC, that's called thinning the herd.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Since this thread popped up again and I just happen to wear one:


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Forum members have pointed out that Bill Clinton, at least through his first term wore a Timex Ironman. Even though this is the G-Shock Forum, nobody has mentioned that prior to the Apple Watch, the Ironman was the best selling watch in the world and it was worn with everything. With the exception of having 13.1 or 26.2 tattooed on your forehead, nothing identifies you as a runner like being gaunt and wearing an Ironman. I see them daily worn with running clothes to suits.


----------



## jun_ng_1208 (Nov 10, 2016)

I personally think it's up to the individual, I've been to formal event wearing my G-Steel and Rangeman  some people will think that one must wear a Swiss watch for that sort of even but not everyone can afford a Tag isn't it?

So just wear what makes you feel good  and for me, that's my Gs~


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Forget fitting 'em in the cuff, how 'bout wearing 'em as cuff protectors? :-d


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> Sorry, maybe I misread: you can't drink alcohol (let's say a beer in a pub) in your city during daytime? :think:


after 3*AM *not PM  so yea, you misread


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

soulbridgemedia said:


> after 3*AM *not PM  so yea, you misread


Your country is sad, mate.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The laws differ form state to state. Lucky for me I haven't been awake at 3am since my college days.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Interesting, I did not know that.



RandM said:


> ..nothing identifies you as a runner like being gaunt and wearing an Ironman. I see them daily worn with running clothes to suits.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cristobal said:


> Your country is sad, mate.


The laws cater to the stupidity level of the jerks who drive around wasted after the bars. I cannot stand laws, or government for that matter, but the driving drunk here is ridiculous and we need stronger laws to get rid of the creeps.


----------



## wolf79 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes , very lol..my manager does and...is really wrong but sad that... the g-shock is a punch in a face no matter what so... who ever wears it with a suit is cos he could not care less and maybe he also has all stars trainers or sandals...so.. I would admire in a god weird way a guy like that!


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I am presently wearing one with a suit and my shoes are Peal and Co. oxfords from across the pond. You are right about the I really could care less part.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I own Alden cordovans, so I'm not the typical sandals and suits wearing type either.

Actually to me it rather sounds weird that someone would designate an entire brand as incompatible with formal attite.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Alden cordovans are a serious shoe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> Your country is sad, mate.


tell me about it! its embarassing having to explain to ppl visiting from other countries that we're so backward. even worse, we're sposed to be a "new world city" Australia's New World City - Choose Brisbane culturaly diverse with vibrant entertainment... where liquor and public transport dries up when it gets a bit late haha



> The laws cater to the stupidity level of the jerks who drive around wasted after the bars. I cannot stand laws, or government for that matter, but the driving drunk here is ridiculous and we need stronger laws to get rid of the creeps.


having lock out laws arent going to change anything for drink driving. if anything, theyre just gonig to drink and drive earlier.



Fergfour said:


> The laws differ form state to state. Lucky for me I haven't been awake at 3am since my college days.


gotta admit im mostly the same these days and if i am out late im happy to pull the plug at 3am. wouldnt be as much fun if i was younger or worked in hospitality.

anyway back to the weird illusion where wearing a suit some how raises your status above wearing a non serious watch like a gshock... do you guys have horse racing there? we have various racing carnivals thru out the year but none greater than the melbourne cup. heaps of suits and dress watches but their behaviour seems to be more like the peasants that wear Gs amirite? :roll: haha!









Melbourne Cup 2016 photos: US labels Australia decadent and depraved

proof that poise, behaviour, decorum and general stature doesnt come from wearing certain clothes or a certain piece of accessorising jewellery


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

It's funny the way the G-Shocks are compared to trainers or sandals when worn with suits...

I happen to wear brogues, derbys or oxfords with my dark jeans/casual attire, and indeed I wear my Speedmaster most of the time in this combination.


----------



## NiklasF (Apr 12, 2017)

I would say that it is odd wear a g-shock with a suit. I would rather wear no watch at all, given I had no other potion. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't know about a suit as I would have trouble fitting it under the cuff, but in uniform/ business casual I wear a G and looks just fine IMO.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

RandM said:


> Alden cordovans are a serious shoe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL thanks, so am I - occasionally.
And in a similar fashion I use those Aldens - occasionally.


----------



## sunpowerhiker (Apr 18, 2015)

I wear my Protrek 3510Y with my dress clothes and suits now. I would rather have a watch that is accurate and one I enjoy than care what some people think. If they are turned off my by watch than that's their issue, not mine. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

There is a time and place for everything - for me, that means I wear my divers with formal attire - this is already considered rebellious by some, especially since I always wear them on steel bracelets for such occasions, but I only do it because I feel metal watches just go better with the metallic cuff links, tie bars etc on the suits thus following my own "dress code" - and mostly G-Shocks/ProTreks with anything less formal than suit and tie.


----------



## oldranger (Jun 21, 2007)

Old post, just had some time to amuse myself reading old posts after a long time not attending the WUS community. 
I’m "old" (65) and have been/are fortunate enough to attend to meetings with -so called- exectutives in product r&d development projects amongst the bigger companies in our industrial world. Meeting people from San Francisco Bay to Shenzhen and Singapore. No one - no one - has ever paid attention to my watches, ranging from Breitling/Omegas to dw5600. All people I have met pay attention to the issue at hand. 
Busy people do not care about these "things". 
Let me phrase a fellow wis from some time ago: "If you are good, people don’t care what you are wearing. If you’re not good people care even less."
Let’s be real: What matters is what you do. Period. Give the people you meet a cance to talk with you, and you will be judged by what you can do for them. Real people don’t care about your gadgets - they care about progress and solutions.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I prefer doing it when it's not appropriate, along the lines of wearing filthy worn out work hoodies to my wife's hoity toity relatives houses.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

oldranger said:


> Old post, just had some time to amuse myself reading old posts after a long time not attending the WUS community.
> I'm "old" (65) and have been/are fortunate enough to attend to meetings with -so called- exectutives in product r&d development projects amongst the bigger companies in our industrial world. Meeting people from San Francisco Bay to Shenzhen and Singapore. No one - no one - has ever paid attention to my watches, ranging from Breitling/Omegas to dw5600. All people I have met pay attention to the issue at hand.
> Busy people do not care about these "things".
> Let me phrase a fellow wis from some time ago: "If you are good, people don't care what you are wearing. If you're not good people care even less."
> Let's be real: What matters is what you do. Period. Give the people you meet a cance to talk with you, and you will be judged by what you can do for them. Real people don't care about your gadgets - they care about progress and solutions.


There ARE people, me included, who notice the watches others are wearing, but do not mention it out loud, do not compliment and definitely do not diss, unless it's close friends. I do notice, but do not speak up or judge. So you wouldn't know if I notice or not, is all I'm saying.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Not odd at all. ;-)









Thankfully, I almost never have to wear a suit.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

kubr1ck said:


> Not odd at all. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12916321
> 
> ...


Lucky guy, I wear a suit almost everyday and with a G most days.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

RandM said:


> Lucky guy, I wear a suit almost everyday and with a G most days.


Makes sense, since presentation is a big part of your job.

Cheers, counselor. :-!


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)

Personally i think there is no rule on how to wear a G-shock so it's best you wear it the way you like..


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

oldranger said:


> Busy people do not care about these "things".
> Let me phrase a fellow wis from some time ago: "If you are good, people don't care what you are wearing. If you're not good people care even less."
> Let's be real: What matters is what you do. Period. Give the people you meet a cance to talk with you, and you will be judged by what you can do for them. Real people don't care about your gadgets - they care about progress and solutions.


Ultimately that's true but first impressions do count - especially in a conservative industry like finance and banking. You wouldn't want your big G-Shock to make a bigger impression than you. You wouldn't want anything to detract from "you."


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

IMO it is very odd.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

RNHC said:


> Ultimately that's true but first impressions do count - especially in a conservative industry like finance and banking. You wouldn't want your big G-Shock to make a bigger impression than you. You wouldn't want anything to detract from "you."


Agree. I'm in finance. Had a meeting last week that required suit and shirt (although no tie). I initially wore my analog aviator G thinking it should be more formal than a digital. Ended up secretly taking it off mid meeting, because it made me so self conscious of exposing it out of sleeve and out of place to the extent that it became distracting. I'd only wear it with smart casual like khakis etc but that's it. Would never wear it with suit and definitely not with tie.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Well that said, i think I've seen both ends of the spectrum. Once had a senior boss who was a British gentleman and head of the whole bank, wore suit and ties every day etc. But he always wore a cheap plastic Casio analog watch that you can only find in dollor stores. All that's different from a watch for 5-year-old was a batman logo. And he always used this Nokia non-smart cellphone with a rubber band wrapped around it, coz otherwise the battery at the back would fall off. He's one of the few bosses I've ever had real respect for. We never talked about the watch but his phone was constantly a conversation starter.



Eric.S said:


> Agree. I'm in finance. Had a meeting last week that required suit and shirt (although no tie). I initially wore my analog aviator G thinking it should be more formal than a digital. Ended up secretly taking it off mid meeting, because it made me so self conscious of exposing it out of sleeve and out of place to the extent that it became distracting. I'd only wear it with smart casual like khakis etc but that's it. Would never wear it with suit and definitely not with tie.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Not odd at all. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12916321
> 
> ...


If anyone asks just flick them off and say this is an expensive piece of technology.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

I think MT-G or MR-G would be fine with a suit.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Eric.S said:


> Once had a senior boss who was a British gentleman and head of the whole bank, wore suit and ties every day etc. But he always wore a cheap plastic Casio analog watch that you can only find in dollor stores.


Well, the boss can wear whatever he wants. :-d Until one becomes the boss (or in high enough position), one should be a bit more conscious of his attire and accoutrements. When I worked in investments, my boss once gave me grief for wearing brown shoes!


----------



## VinnieVegas (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd say it's poor form. I think it's fine for business casual. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Eric.S said:


> Agree. I'm in finance. Had a meeting last week that required suit and shirt (although no tie). I initially wore my analog aviator G thinking it should be more formal than a digital. Ended up secretly taking it off mid meeting, because it made me so self conscious of exposing it out of sleeve and out of place to the extent that it became distracting. I'd only wear it with smart casual like khakis etc but that's it. Would never wear it with suit and definitely not with tie.


i think you should be more self conscious about the other ppl in the meeting thinking "did he just take his watch off? / didnt he have a watch on when he arrived? what a weirdo" hahaaha


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

The lesson of this thread:


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

It's probably not the best choice for dress wear.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

If it looks like this baby.....No!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Having worn a Graham Chronofighter with a suit I'm probably not one to ask!!

Wear what you like would be my answer.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Not odd at all. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12916321
> 
> ...


Eh men!

I never wear suits. I've pretty much been wearing shorts and t-shirts exclusively for the past two decades.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I think the answer to the original question will also depend on who you ask. In some cases for people who never or only occasionally wear a suit, this whole thing might be a bigger deal than for people who used to wear a suit every day. Of course it sure depends on for what occasion or in what profession the suit is being worn as well.

Never the less, I still stick to my belief in _*wear what you like and don't be overly concerned about what others might think.*_ As long as don't overly abuse that concept and wear your watch with pride and dignity, it will likely work for you even better than if you tried to blend in with a watch that you thought others would expect you to wear. I can say that from my experience and I'm not a young lad either.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

damn that's a good looking watch. what size? does it have the same module as mtg-1200 or certain giez?


spikeyadrian said:


> If it looks like this baby.....No!


----------



## zdillinger (Jan 30, 2018)

I think this is covered by an age-old phrase: if you have to ask the question, you already know the answer. If you're asking, it's likely that you already know / think it is somewhat inappropriate and are just looking for external validation to get around it because you want to wear one. This is the sort of situation where needing external validation to do it means you probably don't have the confidence / attitude to pull it off and therefore shouldn't do it. 

Now, the guys who say its OK probably never asked the question because they A) don't care what others think B) don't need external validation for their opinions, for better or worse. They have the DGIAF attitude, sort of like guys who wear GTH pants. Sometimes it works, sometimes they look like tools. It just depends on the guy.

Now, for my personal opinion. If you are confident, don't look like you're trying too hard, and don't constantly flaunt the watch in an effort to get a rise out of someone, then I don't see why it should be a problem in most settings. Formality is a dying art, especially in this time of Apple Watches and FitBits.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

zdillinger said:


> Now, the guys who say its OK probably never asked the question because they A) don't care what others think B) don't need external validation for their opinions, for better or worse. They have the DGIAF attitude, sort of like guys who wear GTH pants.


The way I read this, it seems so simplified, that it leaves out a good majority.

I would say, there are a whole lot of other types of people, styles, reasons and most certainly a wide range of nuanced attitudes than A+B. This thread being as evidence.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Eric.S said:


> damn that's a good looking watch. what size? does it have the same module as mtg-1200 or certain giez?


Thanks Eric. :-!
It has the 5068 module and is 45mm at it's widest point.
However, it actually 'wears' a lot smaller than that.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

spikeyadrian said:


> Thanks Eric. :-!
> It has the 5068 module and is 45mm at it's widest point.
> However, it actually 'wears' a lot smaller than that.


Yeah 45mm is tiny in G world. I was thinking of getting a mtg1200 or a giez for more dressy occasion (coz mrg is way out of budget), but eventually gave up on the idea when I saw gw3000 with around 49mm being the perfect size, anything smaller would be too small to my liking.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to do this and in retrospect it looked stupid.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Eric.S said:


> Yeah 45mm is tiny in G world. I was thinking of getting a mtg1200 or a giez for more dressy occasion (coz mrg is way out of budget), but eventually gave up on the idea when I saw gw3000 with around 49mm being the perfect size, anything smaller would be too small to my liking.


With my 'girly' 6 1/2'' wrists, 45 mm is perfect for me. ;-)


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

spikeyadrian said:


> With my 'girly' 6 1/2'' wrists, 45 mm is perfect for me. ;-)


Same wrist size here but I prefer slight large wrist presence for sports watches, unless I'm dressing up. I had a awgm100 and it feels a bit too small on my wrist to me but probably not to others.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Some of the thinner G-Shock watches, especially those made from metal would look okay with a suit and fit under the long shirt sleeve. Some of the G-Shock Edifice Link watches would look okay too. 

But why do we have to be sheep and do what we think everyone else does? It's nice to have a bit of individuality and if you want to wear a Mudmaster with your suit, why worry about what others think?


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Robinoz said:


> Some of the thinner G-Shock watches, especially those made from metal would look okay with a suit and fit under the long shirt sleeve. Some of the G-Shock Edifice Link watches would look okay too.
> 
> But why do we have to be sheep and do what we think everyone else does? It's nice to have a bit of individuality and if you want to wear a Mudmaster with your suit, why worry about what others think?


Is there such thing as G-Shock Edifice Link watches?


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Eric.S said:


> Is there such thing as G-Shock Edifice Link watches?


Official casio product? NOPE!

however there are tons of *fakes* here in asia.

Screengrabbed from the net


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

kcohS-G said:


> Official casio product? NOPE!
> 
> however there are tons of *fakes* here in asia.
> 
> Screengrabbed from the net


Nice one!


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

Maybe not a Gshock (my eyes aren't as good as they used to be) but it is close enough!

http://[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/JA10oX4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Pgg365247 said:


> Maybe not a Gshock (my eyes aren't as good as they used to be) but it is close enough!
> 
> http://[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/JA10oX4.jpg[/IMG]


Others do it doesn't necessarily make it right, not to mention him of all men....


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

Eric.S said:


> Others do it doesn't necessarily make it right, not to mention him of all men....


Haha... It wasn't an endorsement of the man or the act of wearing a Gshock type of watch in a suit. I was merely showing that richer, more powerful/successful men than anyone on WUS have been caught doing it. I personally never would but to each his own.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Pgg365247 said:


> Haha... It wasn't an endorsement of the man or the act of wearing a Gshock type of watch in a suit. I was merely showing that richer, more powerful/successful men than anyone on WUS have been caught doing it. I personally never would but to each his own.


I doubt he's richer or more successful than anyone in WUS. I personally saw Elon Musk asking for an affordable G here in this forum a few days ago.


----------



## RJM (Oct 4, 2008)

I wear mine with a ghillie suit all the time.;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Coler said:


> I used to do this and in retrospect it looked stupid.


At least youre honest lol.
Agree, G's look terrible with suits, they just look cheap and nasty with a suit,the resin ones im referring too, theres so many nicer watches to wear.
Its not a good look on any level.
G's are cool but a plastic watch with a suit looks poor.


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

Pgg365247 said:


> Maybe not a Gshock (my eyes aren't as good as they used to be) but it is close enough!


Looks like an old-school Timex Ironman...but like you said, same idea - totally works. Even James Bond has rocked a digital watch before.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

pocky said:


> Dmitri Medvedev <3
> 
> View attachment 9325242
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Wearing a G-Shock with a suit is common in law enforcement, including in federal agencies.


----------



## Borys Bozzor Pawliw (Apr 8, 2012)

It very much depends on the situation. I have clients that would consider a sign of bad taste at best and mental illness or deliberate affront at worst to wear a digital watch or any G-Shock to a meeting: these are old, conservative guys (no one under 55 at the Board) in traditional industries. But with other clients, it is the sign of a modern, daring thinker who does not accept conventional norms. Really depends on the situation and what you can pull off.

Overall, I think a G shock represents sensible high value and toughness, along with the common touch, the ability to connect to youth culture.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

No, the fashion police might take you to fashion jail for that.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Calculator watch + leather strap = instant dress watch! :-d


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

001:
Like the ole country tune lyrics sings:
"I don't care what momma dont allow,
gonna wear my GW3000bb1 anyhow".

Couldn't allow this post to go by without
something dumb to say. The way I roll.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)

I would say it depends on the industry or the individuals status within his working environment, otherwise I imagine for most situations outside the potentially horology aware echelons an MRG, MTG, will fly under way under the radar.


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

A subtle G-Shock would be fine.
A Humongous G-Shock would not


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

zengineer:
Because you're having an incoherent day?
I was a RR engineer not an sentence con-
struction expert (English Teacher?)
Speaking of days. Have a good one.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

bootzilla said:


> Looks like an old-school Timex Ironman...but like you said, same idea - totally works. Even James Bond has rocked a digital watch before.


Bill Clinton wore a Timex Ironman for the simple reason that when he was governor of Arkansas, there was a Timex plant in Little Rock. Both of them no longer reside in Arkansas.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Attitudes and styles change over time.

For example nowadays double brested suits (once very popular) are soo out, that you can hardly even find them in stores. Also very few people these days are wearing a hat with a suit. White suit-shirts (especially button downs) are going through a similar process and are getting increasingly difficult to find. Instead colored shirts with patterns (sometime even quite loud ones) are clearly on the raise. Same goes for socks where in some cases loud colors and patterns are considered a welcome accent as long as done well.

Consequently I see lots of style change similarities in wearing G-Shocks with suit and I *experience* wide acceptance. You can't imagine how often I got compliments about my green Mudmaster while wearing it with a suit; particulalry from well dressed women, where I had to take it off twice already and hand it over, so that they can check it out. Indeed I find myself wearing my Mudmaster almost exclusively with a suit.

Personally, I have the feeling, that some of the fierce nay sayers may not be wearing a suit often enough to recognize the above mentioned style over time changes.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Have to dress up today so I thought give my aviator a try. Not too bad for smart casual but that's as far as I'd go. Hard to fit under cuff though.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

I said no to wearing G-Shock with a suit earlier in the thread but this upcoming G-Shock, GMW-B5000, may work with a suit.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Do whatever you're comfortable with. If you're ok wearing a G Shock with a suit or jacket and tie, then do it. You don't need to ask anyone for permission.We're not any more suave than you are. Be confident in your own choices and decisions, and wear whatever you like. And don't forget to have fun doing it.


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Wear what you want, when you want. Who cares what everyone else thinks. I would do it when I was younger, but now I have dressier watches that I would rather wear. Not because I think it's less odd.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I dunno. If Abe Lincoln and the Alien from Aliens can pull it off&#8230;


----------



## VinnieVegas (Mar 7, 2015)

Business casual is as far as I will go.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

VinnieVegas said:


> Business casual is as far as I will go.


I second that.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't even own a suit but if I did this would look just fine...


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Not only odd but impolite, it could cause permanent damage to the human eye. Unless we are talking about a clown suit...


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Could be mandatory for these dudes (pic from the new rangeman thread):


----------



## kindwater (Sep 27, 2016)

it is not a dress watch and won't look good on suit


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

As far as suits concerned, not all Gs are created equal. Modern analog MR-Gs should be singled out.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> Could be mandatory for these dudes (pic from the new rangeman thread):
> 
> View attachment 12958829


It might come handy during an office fight. The Rangeman V2 is bigger than their fists.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Miklos86 said:


> It might come handy during an office fight. The Rangeman V2 is bigger than their fists.


They can use it as a buckler (small shield). :-d


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

kindwater said:


> it is not a dress watch and won't look good on suit


Neither do I wear a dress for work or business.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Question to all naysayers: how often do you wear a suit, when was the last time you bought a suit and how many suits do you have in your closet?

You have to understand, that a lot of people who are wearing a suit every day are getting tired of the same scheme and are happy to try new accents to lighten things up.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

No problem for me -if the others do not like - I do not care ...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

I only wear suits for funerals and weddings, and my analog Pro Trek Manaslu is my go-to because of its classy looks and slim profile.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

WES51 said:


> a lot of people who are wearing a suit every day are getting tired of the same scheme and are happy to try new accents to lighten things up.


Yeah been there. I used to so look forward to those "Casual Fridays" every week just so I can take off my tie and show some chest hair...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

@*kubr1ck*

For cases like you describe ...


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

I own a g-shock and it's really useful when working out and running errands but I'd never wear it with a suit. I don't know why anyone would ever wear a g shock with a suit or even with business casual attire when there are so many inexpensive analog options that would look way nicer.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Again...Gshocks are not all digital. They have analog-digital and even pure analog models. They are not all resin. They have steel and even titanium models. It only takes one look at recent MR-G models to understand the spectrum of G. Imho, *dress code wise* those MR-Gs are in the same league as automatics like Rolex, Omega etc.



chillwill120 said:


> I own a g-shock and it's really useful when working out and running errands but I'd never wear it with a suit. I don't know why anyone would ever wear a g shock with a suit or even with business casual attire when there are so many inexpensive analog options that would look way nicer.


----------



## Joeri (Dec 2, 2008)

WES51 said:


> Question to all naysayers: how often do you wear a suit, when was the last time you bought a suit and how many suits do you have in your closet?
> 
> You have to understand, that a lot of people who are wearing a suit every day are getting tired of the same scheme and are happy to try new accents to lighten things up.


That's a very good point you're making there.

I bought an *orange* bezel Omega Planet Ocean about ten years ago, just to lighten the suits up. Wasn't into G-Shocks back then. And currently, depending on the people I'm going to speak to, I'll happily wear my Rangeman in-your-face with a suit. I like going my own way, within office culture.

But then again, I also wear those shoes... :-d


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

That's what's known as being cheeky.Right on, my man!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> I dunno. If Abe Lincoln and the Alien from Aliens can pull it off&#8230;


Holy f that's a funny post, please buy yourself a beer Brandon and know that if we ever run into each other I will reimburse you


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Really? In a G-Shock forum?! LOL!


----------



## Granite3 (Oct 15, 2012)

My only issue is it keeps my sleeve from coming all the way down on my wrist....


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

WES51 said:


> Question to all naysayers: how often do you wear a suit, when was the last time you bought a suit and how many suits do you have in your closet?
> 
> You have to understand, that a lot of people who are wearing a suit every day are getting tired of the same scheme and are happy to try new accents to lighten things up.


I have about 25 suits and I bought 2 today. They were 65% off plus another 50%. Of my suits, 3 or 4 are getting shiny and nearing retirement. I have to wear one almost everyday as I have since 1982 when I began clerking.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I personally like squares under suits especially the vintage ones 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

CollectorCol said:


> I don't even own a suit but if I did this would look just fine...
> 
> View attachment 12958757


Which model is that?


----------



## WatchHound007 (Dec 12, 2009)

I personally would not. Kinda like wearing sandals or running shoes with a suit. Sure, people do it. Doesn't mean it looks good


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

ItnStln said:


> Which model is that?


MRG-G1000B.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

is it odd that after 27 pages ppl still care what other dudes wear?


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

CollectorCol said:


> MRG-G1000B.


Thanks


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

CedarGrove:
I've learn't most people are too polite to criticize ole folks (like me nuther words) wacky behavior.
I'm just not a dress watch, (with a suit) kinda ole fogey. But I agree, Sneakers and a Brooks Bros
suit? Not my drill!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Again...Gshocks are not all digital. They have analog-digital and even pure analog models. They are not all resin. They have steel and even titanium models. It only takes one look at recent MR-G models to understand the spectrum of G. Imho, *dress code wise* those MR-Gs are in the same league as automatics like Rolex, Omega etc.


Nah, a big tactical looking G shock is not in the same league as a Rolex dress code wise. I'd much rather wear a steel $60 Seiko 5 with my suit than a $6000 Mr-G.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

MR-G doesn't look anything like 'a big tactical' watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WatchHound007 said:


> I personally would not. Kinda like wearing sandals or running shoes with a suit. Sure, people do it. Doesn't mean it looks good


it all depends on the model... some have S T Y L E .. some can try to buy it.. but make it even worst.


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

Might be bias, but I think MR-G goes well with a suit.

Best part is, people don't know how much a MR-G is worth or how many features are packed into them.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

like with everything, its all about how u carry urself.
u could wear a fancy suit, nice blingy watch, but if u dont look confident...then whats the point? 
now if u have the confidence, a gshock in a suit anytime anyday...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope. I'm really sorry but it can't be done.

I've gotten nothing but compliments for this watch and I mostly wear it with shirts/suits.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

A firm favourite together with a suit,


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I have an office job now, so I have had to adjust to wearing dress shirts daily. Fortunately, most of my G's seem to be fine. I particularly like how my 5000 looks.










My Seiko Darth Tuna doesn't fit under my cuffs though lol










I have not tried my GPR Rangebeast with a dress shirt yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

IMO this is the very best G Shock for any dressier function. Crisp, clean, and every bit a G.



S.L said:


> A firm favourite together with a suit,


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

I don't think it's odd at all. It shows that you have a watch and you use it to tell the time. It's better than pulling a phone out of your pocket to tell the time!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

S.L said:


> A firm favourite together with a suit,


Never seen this paired up, but it just works!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Of all the resin G's, the GW5000 for some reason is the only one that doesn't look "boy racer" to me with a suit or dress shirt.



Ottovonn said:


> I have an office job now, so I have had to adjust to wearing dress shirts daily. Fortunately, most of my G's seem to be fine. I particularly like how my 5000 looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Miklos86 said:


> Nope. I'm really sorry but it can't be done.
> 
> I've gotten nothing but compliments for this watch and I mostly wear it with shirts/suits.


But that one should come with it's own necktie and matching polished/DLC titanium cufflinks.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Looking at this thread again, I think the responses may be all across the board because the question wasn't asked precisely to begin with.

People can wear a suit for many occasions, most notably for work or for formal events. Similarly, there are many different styles and colors of G-Shock watches.


----------



## scblack (Apr 10, 2019)

I am a CPA accountant who wears a suit to work. My daily routine ranges from standard desk work, meetings with staff members, other managers, board meetings and with external parties. A pretty standard corporate environment.

Wearing a G-Shock is perfectly fine with a suit. It would have to be a conservative coloured one though, no super-bright colours, otherwise the colour will overpower everything you wear and look pretty silly. I wear a black one with red accents and a Mudmaster (GWG1000-1A3) to work. You just have to be sure its not out of place with the shirt or suit colour. A suit is inherently conservative for a work environment so your watch should not be wildly out of place with what you wear. I must admit, if my day has a meeting scheduled with more senior managers or external professionals like auditors I am more likely to wear one of my Breitlings or Edifice which are more appropriate in a formal meeting.

I say a G-Shock is fine with a suit, within standards for a conservative corporate environment and dress code.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

@scblack, very well put.

By the way I wear the same -1A3 Mudmaster with a suit. I really enjoy the look. In my opinion it gives the generic suit look a hint of individuality without screaming attitude.

Please find my picure in post#56 of this thread. In post#21 I'm wearing my digital WS200H.


----------



## scblack (Apr 10, 2019)

@WES51 both your watches look fine with a suit. The WS200H is entirely appropriate.

I love wearing my 1A3 to work, I feel I am not just wearing a standard time keeper, it displays a bit of attitude without being at all outlandish. For me its size is the issue, some shirts just wont fit over it, so sometimes I wear French cuffs with it.


----------



## BoosterDuck (May 13, 2017)

G-Central just ran an article detailing powerful people like Bill Gates and the Pope wearing cheap Casios with their attire.
https://www.g-central.com/rich-and-powerful-men-who-wear-casio-watches/

Apparently Robert Mueller wears a Casio DW-290 all the time with his suit. In military style too for some reason.








It really is just a matter of having the attitude to pull it of. Like how Stephen Colbert wears that rubber strap Apple Watch in a suit every night like nothing


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

^^colbert also wears a red band with his apple watch alot of the time too so that kind of goes against the whole no bright colours with a suit deal as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

CEO of Hyundai wearing a Casio or G-Shock


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Iron Badger said:


> Apparently Robert Mueller wears a Casio DW-290 all the time with his suit. In military style too for some reason.


He was a captain in the marine corps earlier in his career.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2game (Apr 7, 2019)

I definitely think it works, especially with my metal bezel and leather band mod.

I work in an environment where people care a lot about formality and main reason for this mod is to wear it in business occasions.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

jack2game said:


> I definitely think it works, especially with my metal bezel and leather band mod.


Being a keyboard nut eyes were drawn mostly to that awesome piece though :-!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

jack2game said:


> I definitely think it works, especially with my metal bezel and leather band mod.
> 
> I work in an environment where people care a lot about formality and main reason for this mod is to wear it in business occasions.
> 
> View attachment 14154303


youd think those ppl would care more about your mechanical kb than what the watch under your sleeve looks like haha


----------



## jack2game (Apr 7, 2019)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Being a keyboard nut eyes were drawn mostly to that awesome piece though :-!





Tetsu Tekubi said:


> youd think those ppl would care more about your mechanical kb than what the watch under your sleeve looks like haha


Haha thanks both. Yeh I'm a Mech Keeb addict myself.


----------

